# Do I have Thyroid?



## ebwb83 (Oct 5, 2009)

Earlier this year I had lab work done to try and confirm my suspicions of having thyroid. They sent me a letter through the mail after the blood work was processed and said my lab work was ok. Over the past three years I have gained 60lbs, and I have every sign that points to having thyroid problems. Such as family history(both grandmothers, mother, and aunt.). I cannot lose weight, it just keeps packing on even after trying dozens of failed diets and changes in eating habits. My neck feels like I have a choke chain around it 24/7, it feels swollen and extremely tight. Due to this problem I cannot wear collared shirts or necklaces. My whole face puffs up and is swollen, even my ankles. I am tired all the time and basically feel like I ran a marathon, even when waking up in the morning. All day long I suffer from tiredness and aches and pains. Simple daily tasks such as cleaning, and even walking to the next room make me feel exhausted. My moods are sporadic and I could go off on a mad fit or crying episode at any given moment. Nothing keeps my interest anymore and everything stresses me out. My sex drive is completely gone and I have lost all will and interest, it is ruining my marriage. I either sleep too much or suffer from insomnia. I am always cold or too hot, waking up sweating and dehydrated. My skin is a mess, I itch all day long and my face is broke out. My hair is dry and falls out, and the hair on my eyebrows is gone. I have to pencil them on everyday, due to have only half of them. And I think I have lost my mind for it isn't always here. I know some of this is symptoms of thyroid but I am not sure how much. I honestly feel like I am sick or have a disease, it is taking a huge told on me and my life. Here are my lab test which I recieved earlier this year. 
Basic Metabolism-9.2 8.4-10.2(ref. range)
Calcium-9.2 8.4-10.2(ref. range)
Glucose-92 74-106(ref. range)
Bun-15 7-17(ref. range)
Creatinine-0.8 0.7-1.2(ref. range)
Sodium-142 137-145(ref. range)
Potassium-4.8 3.5-5.1(ref. range)
Chloride -109 98-107(ref. range)
Carbon Dioxide-23 22-30(ref. range)
TSH-5.18 0.50-6.00(ref. range)

I am not sure what any of this means, and they sent it through the mail and never called me back to discuss it. I think they just wanted me out of their hair and didn't want to make me a personal patient. I am thinking about finding a dotor that will sit down and discuss this with me, but money is tight. If anyone has any feedback please share, I need answers and I need them now. Thanks to all for reading this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ebwb83 said:


> Earlier this year I had lab work done to try and confirm my suspicions of having thyroid. They sent me a letter through the mail after the blood work was processed and said my lab work was ok. Over the past three years I have gained 60lbs, and I have every sign that points to having thyroid problems. Such as family history(both grandmothers, mother, and aunt.). I cannot lose weight, it just keeps packing on even after trying dozens of failed diets and changes in eating habits. My neck feels like I have a choke chain around it 24/7, it feels swollen and extremely tight. Due to this problem I cannot wear collared shirts or necklaces. My whole face puffs up and is swollen, even my ankles. I am tired all the time and basically feel like I ran a marathon, even when waking up in the morning. All day long I suffer from tiredness and aches and pains. Simple daily tasks such as cleaning, and even walking to the next room make me feel exhausted. My moods are sporadic and I could go off on a mad fit or crying episode at any given moment. Nothing keeps my interest anymore and everything stresses me out. My sex drive is completely gone and I have lost all will and interest, it is ruining my marriage. I either sleep too much or suffer from insomnia. I am always cold or too hot, waking up sweating and dehydrated. My skin is a mess, I itch all day long and my face is broke out. My hair is dry and falls out, and the hair on my eyebrows is gone. I have to pencil them on everyday, due to have only half of them. And I think I have lost my mind for it isn't always here. I know some of this is symptoms of thyroid but I am not sure how much. I honestly feel like I am sick or have a disease, it is taking a huge told on me and my life. Here are my lab test which I recieved earlier this year.
> Basic Metabolism-9.2 8.4-10.2(ref. range)
> Calcium-9.2 8.4-10.2(ref. range)
> Glucose-92 74-106(ref. range)
> ...


Welcome to the board. Oh, wow! You have all the classic clinical symptoms of thyroid disease for sure. And................The AACE recommends range guideline for TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0. http://www.aace.com/

Most of us would feel very very ill w/ a TSH @ 5.18. My doctor keeps mine around 0.03 actually. Just barely detectable.

It would be good if you could get some antibodies tests. These are indigenous to the thyroid and if you have them, that indicates autoimmune thyroid disease.

That would be TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), Thyroglobulin Ab, TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.)

You can have thyroid panel come in in normal range but yet the above antibodies can be wreaking havoc on your body.

Furthermore, since your neck bothers you so much, one would be wise to insist on a thyroid scan to look for nodules and/or other irregularities of the thyroid.

It would also be good for the doc to run along w/ the TSH your Free T3 and Free T4.

If you get any of these tests done and I hope you do, please get copies and start a file folder. Also, if you post them here with ranges as you did above, some of us can be pretty good at spotting "stuff!"

Here you can look up all the above suggested tests and it will also tell you related tests you can have if you want to.

http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I understand about the money being tight thing all to well so do the best you can when you can.

Please let us know how you fare with all this.


----------



## ebwb83 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, it is grately appreciated. I made an appointment with a new docotor for this Friday, and I am hoping I can find some answers to this nightmare. I am so tired of my husand thinking I am losing my mind or that I am a hypochondriac. Even if it isn't my thyroid at least I can still try and figure out what is wrong. I will keep you posted on my appointment and then on my labs. I am so glad I found somewhere to discuss this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ebwb83 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, it is grately appreciated. I made an appointment with a new docotor for this Friday, and I am hoping I can find some answers to this nightmare. I am so tired of my husand thinking I am losing my mind or that I am a hypochondriac. Even if it isn't my thyroid at least I can still try and figure out what is wrong. I will keep you posted on my appointment and then on my labs. I am so glad I found somewhere to discuss this.


I am glad you have found us as well! It is the most awesome thing in the world to be validated.

Please look up those labs so that when you meet with the new doc you can advocate for yourself better.

You are not losing your mind and you are not a hypochondriac. Like I said, "If I had a TSH like that, I would be soooooooooo sick." Been there and done that. I also (and many others here) had a hard time getting diagnosed. Doctors just fluffed me off.

It is a horrible experience to be sick for so many many years and not have a single person believe you.

I believe you and others here will also.

We offer lots of support and a modicum of knowledge.


----------



## hashigirl (Apr 30, 2007)

Andros,
really gave the same advice i would. Excellent site here. Thyroid Anitibody Panel is a super important. I evaded all thyroid tests and they looked perfect supposedly. But my TPO Antibody test came back 2,040. Which my thyroid was under attack by my own immune system. You should request those tests and if they are valuable data, you will need to eventually needs to see an Endicrinolgist (a good one, hard to find).


----------



## ebwb83 (Oct 5, 2009)

I went to the doctor Friday and had ton of blood work done. They called today and confirmed that I do indeed have Hypothyroidism. They said my thyroid was at a low of 77, and they are starting me on Synthroid. Not sure of the dosage just yet, but the also want me to come back within three months to recheck and make sure I am on the right dosage.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ebwb83 said:


> I went to the doctor Friday and had ton of blood work done. They called today and confirmed that I do indeed have Hypothyroidism. They said my thyroid was at a low of 77, and they are starting me on Synthroid. Not sure of the dosage just yet, but the also want me to come back within three months to recheck and make sure I am on the right dosage.


Hmmmmmmmmmm; I wonder if this 77 is your TSH reading? I am glad that you are getting started on thyroxine replacement. What is your starting dose of the Synthroid?

Do you know if your doctor ran any antibodies' tests?

Let us know how you are doing because 3 months is a long time between labs when first starting out. The usual protocul is every 8 weeks to get labs and titrate the thyroxine up or down as needed at that time.

I am sorry to hear that you are hypothyroid but very very glad that it has been diagnosed and that you are being treated for it now.


----------

